# Help with getting dog to show interest.



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

OK, so I'm trying to add some muscle mass to my 2.5 year old GSD bitch. She has HD and the beginning of osteoarthritis.

Initially, I had only been walking her on a 30 foot tracking line, so that I could control where she does and doesn't go.

I walk her each morning in the forest for an hour, the terrain is mostly flat with some inclines here and there. At the end of the walk I throw a frisbee for her for about 15 - 20 minutes on a grass filed.

Here is the problem, she has little interest in the activity. She will happily run after the frisbee and will occasionally bring it back but she does it without any gusto, once she brings it back, she goes away and starts sniffing around. She is not waiting excitability for me to throw it. 

Some times, when she does get excited and runs after the frisbee, as soon as she gets to it, she looses all interest and stands there, surveying all around her.

It's as though she has a short attention span. I've tried throwing multiple balls to get her moving but that doesn't work.

Trying to get her attention, is something else. When she comes back to me, its as though she has all the time in the world, she reminds me of the way Pepe le Pew ambles along. She used to make everyone laugh at obedience class.

She gets so distracted, a leaf could fall and it would distract her, its as though she is always watching. High pitched voices and food or toy reward are of no interest to her. 

Now, at home, she sticks to me like glue and gets excited for me to throw something for her. 


I had spoken with her breeder and she told me, that as a pup, her head was always in the clouds and she was for ever looking around and going off to do her own thing.

Any suggestions, that I haven't tried.

Thanks. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i imagine she’s been taught things and is motivated by _something_?
if the drive isn’t there naturally, i treat it (train it) like any other command. perhaps teach / strengthen her retrieve in a less stimulating environment and work up. or use yourself as the reward... if you jog backwards once she has the frisbee and is turned to you, or take off running in the opposite direction, does/will that create any sense of urgency?


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Fodder said:


> i imagine she’s been taught things and is motivated by _something_?
> if the drive isn’t there naturally, i treat it (train it) like any other command. perhaps teach / strengthen her retrieve in a less stimulating environment and work up. or use yourself as the reward... if you jog backwards once she has the frisbee and is turned to you, or take off running in the opposite direction, does/will that create any sense of urgency?


Nothing seems to motivate her when we're outside. Yet, indoors, she has my full attention.

She knows her basic commands but she needs to be stronger in the retrieve. 

When she retrieves the item, she'll drop it by me and walks away, as if to say 'here's your item, don't loose it again'.

I've tried running away but she plods along in my direction.

When she does get interested, she looses focus quickly and I have to constantly change tactics.

The field that we are in is big and not a person on dog insight. 

I've never had a dog like this, it's as though she has the canine equivalent of ADD. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You walk her for about an hour. You let her sniff around for about an hour which is equivalent to doing scent work. Both of those alone can be tiring. If she already has progressive hip issues, after an hour walk, she may also be experiencing some pain. I think your timing is off to play Frisbee or work on retrieves. Have you tried playing Frisbee first and then go for a walk?

JMO but I would be hesitant to subject a dog with hip issues to play Frisbee. There are many styles of playing frisbee but maybe your style is soft and gentle and that's okay. IMO, the best way to build her rear muscles is to do some serious hill walking 1 to 3 times per week.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, good catch @ timing MAWL..


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You walk her for about an hour. You let her sniff around for about an hour which is equivalent to doing scent work. Both of those alone can be tiring. If she already has progressive hip issues, after an hour walk, she may also be experiencing some pain. I think your timing is off to play Frisbee or work on retrieves. Have you tried playing Frisbee first and then go for a walk?
> 
> JMO but I would be hesitant to subject a dog with hip issues to play Frisbee. There are many styles of playing frisbee but maybe your style is soft and gentle and that's okay. IMO, the best way to build her rear muscles is to do some serious hill walking 1 to 3 times per week.


I did try Frisbee first but she was constantly relieving herself, so I thought I'd walk her first and play after.

The Frisbee is only thrown lightly and not far.

There are some steep hills around, so I'll try them.

Thanks. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Have you tried two-ball fetch, keeping a kong or squeaky ball of some type as an added attractant? Or a ball on a string holding it in a manner that invites her to come back and grab it? If that is all part of what you've tried when you say she does not respond to food or toy reward, then never mind . . . 

Not sure how the weather is in the UK, but in the middle of the US it is pretty hot right now. My dogs want to play fetch all night indoors in the AC, but when I take them outdoors, a couple of long retrieves leaves them a little gassed.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Just incase anyone is concerned about my dog playing an active game whilst she has HD. She has been medically cleared to participate in short off leash exercises.

I try and do 15 to 20 min but usually it's 15 minutes but most of that time is spent collecting the Frisbee myself, whilst she talks to the tree

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Squidwardp said:


> Have you tried two-ball fetch, keeping a kong or squeaky ball of some type as an added attractant? Or a ball on a string holding it in a manner that invites her to come back and grab it? If that is all part of what you've tried when you say she does not respond to food or toy reward, then never mind . . .
> 
> Not sure how the weather is in the UK, but in the middle of the US it is pretty hot right now. My dogs want to play fetch all night indoors in the AC, but when I take them outdoors, a couple of long retrieves leaves them a little gassed.


Yes, I've tried multiple balls but she got clever and realised that if she left a ball, there would be another thrown soon.

She would even hide the other balls, so that there was only one to play with.

I'm out at 3am in the morning, so at the moment it's either cold or wet. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Will she spin in a tight circle for you. Try “spinning” her one or two times before throwing it may get her more excited for the throw. I did this with mine and it work well. 

The hills are a good work out and if you can find a hill with a steeper side and gentle sloping side, use the steeper to go up and the gentle sloping side to go down. I think it will be easier on her hips.

Also, if you travel in a truck or suv, invest in a ramp if you don’t have one already especially if you take her out multiple times daily. It will help save on the wear and tear. It’s one thing I wish I had done for my boy earlier on. I’m not so sure the jumping in was as bad as the jumping out but it was a constant 5x or more almost every day so the stress added up.

I’m glad she isn’t showing any pain. My guy didn’t until recently at 8yo. Just watch for subtle signs that seem abnormal for her.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gwyllgi said:


> Just incase anyone is concerned about my dog playing an active game whilst she has HD. She has been medically cleared to participate in short off leash exercises.
> 
> I try and do 15 to 20 min but usually it's 15 minutes but most of that time is spent collecting the Frisbee myself, whilst she talks to the tree
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's not exercise that is concerning but the abrupt starts, stops, twists, turns, etc., that often occur in playing active games. Some people even frown on such activities for joint health in a sound dog.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

One other thing, if she loves her nose, hide a toy or food but tie her or put her in a stay a good distance while she watches you hide it then release,her to find it. I use this to get a little extra exercise out my guy’s passion for his nose.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Heartandsoul said:


> Will she spin in a tight circle for you. Try “spinning” her one or two times before throwing it may get her more excited for the throw. I did this with mine and it work well.
> 
> The hills are a good work out and if you can find a hill with a steeper side and gentle sloping side, use the steeper to go up and the gentle sloping side to go down. I think it will be easier on her hips.
> 
> ...


She gets excited when I'm about to throw it but looses the excitement on the return.

Yes, I travel in a 4x4,so the ramp is a good idea. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It's not exercise that is concerning but the abrupt starts, stops, twists, turns, etc., that often occur in playing active games. Some people even frown on such activities for joint health in a sound dog.


I understand.

The Frisbee is thrown a short distance and once she gets to it she spends a couple of minutes trying to pick it up.

She doesn't do a fast turn and run back with it, if she was, then, I would stop with that activity. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Heartandsoul said:


> One other thing, if she loves her nose, hide a toy or food but tie her or put her in a stay a good distance while she watches you hide it then release,her to find it. I use this to get a little extra exercise out my guy’s passion for his nose.


I hide items for her to find but she's easily distracted. Today, for example she was pre occupied with a frog

It's as though I need to keep making things more interesting each time, until she gets bored with it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gwyllgi said:


> I hide items for her to find but she's easily distracted. Today, for example she was pre occupied with a frog
> 
> It's as though I need to keep making things more interesting each time, until she gets bored with it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I don't want to come across as contrary, but why not let her investigate the frog? It gives her a natural job to do. Why look for things to distract her? Just whip out your camera phone and capture some great shots!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't want to come across as contrary, but why not let her investigate the frog? It gives her a natural job to do. Why look for things to distract her? Just whip out your camera phone and capture some great shots!


She'd loose interest straight away, when something else catches her eye

Yes, I should have taken a picture


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fetch might not be her game. She may like tug better then throw the tug she will get into it rather then a ball. That can still impact joints. I like the searching for a hidden toy using her nose that heartand soul recommended that can bring a lot if excitement when using something that she really enjoys as a reward. There are videos of focus exercises using very special treats that may help make her focus stronger. Also using a long lead to being her focus back to you. Swimming would be the best exercise if that’s possible for her joints. You can transfer the hind and seek games to the water either hide a treat Or search item in a waterproof Floating containers. 
Having her in a stay and running fast to you on a recall once you find a reward that excites her but that can be jarring with stopping short but at least she will be at sit. I would again go over any exercise routine with your vet.
Again anything physical over and over can cause wear and tear on joints. This heat can be rough so again keep that in mind and try to exercise during cooler times of the day early early morning or evening. Most important is to have fun. 
Recall video- max gets tossed a ball as he is sitting as a reward. It may less jarring in soft sand.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCwLi2tht8D/


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Fetch might not be her game. She may like tug better then throw the tug she will get into it rather then a ball. That can still impact joints. I like the searching for a hidden toy using her nose that heartand soul recommended that can bring a lot if excitement when using something that she really enjoys as a reward. There are videos of focus exercises using very special treats that may help make her focus stronger. Also using a long lead to being her focus back to you. Swimming would be the best exercise if that’s possible for her joints. You can transfer the hind and seek games to the water either hide a treat Or search item in a waterproof Floating containers.
> Having her in a stay and running fast to you on a recall once you find a reward that excites her but that can be jarring with stopping short but at least she will be at sit. I would again go over any exercise routine with your vet.
> Again anything physical over and over can cause wear and tear on joints. This heat can be rough so again keep that in mind and try to exercise during cooler times of the day early early morning or evening. Most important is to have fun.
> Recall video- max gets tossed a ball as he is sitting as a reward. It may less jarring in soft sand.
> ...


Yes, fetch may not be her game.
She does like the tug and I used to use it in her protection training.

I've not tried throwing it for her, though.

Just trying to find an activity that will burn off some energy and increase mass.

She used to go to hydrotherapy every week until covid closed it down during the lockdown.

It's now back open, and hopefully we can start again. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What about taking her to a safe river, or a beach, where she can just splash around, swim, and have fun? I hated participating in sport at school, I kind of empathise with your girl having to do something she's just not that interested in.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i assumed that since she wasn’t into toys that a tug might be included... seeing now that she’s into it, i’d use that as her reward for returning with the frisbee.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Dunkirk said:


> What about taking her to a safe river, or a beach, where she can just splash around, swim, and have fun? I hated participating in sport at school, I kind of empathise with your girl having to do something she's just not that interested in.


The river closest to me has high currents, so that would not do and the nearest beach is 30 min car drive away but as I take her out between 3 am and 4 am, it is still dark and the beach is notorious for soft sand, I wouldn't be able to see the dangers.

During the daylight hours it is very popular with dog walkers.

There is a stream, where I walk and she does have a splash but it's not deep and only comes above her ankles.

I think there are other rivers but it would mean a drive out to get to them, and most have a conservation protection order on them, so dogs would not be allowed to swim in them.


I also, never enjoyed sports at school 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Fodder said:


> i assumed that since she wasn’t into toys that a tug might be included... seeing now that she’s into it, i’d use that as her reward for returning with the frisbee.


Yeah, I was classing the tug as a tool rather than a toy, because the tug was being used as part of her protection training.

As we can no longer to protection training, I guess the tug can be used to lure her in.

Never thought of it.

Thanks. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, this morning the grass was too wet and I didn't want to let her loose, incase she slipped and did some damage.

So, I did a longer walk deep into the forest and came across a long set of stone steps leading up to a 13th century castle, which she was content with walking up them and there was a nice shallow incline leading back down into the forest.

All in all, she had a good walk

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

